
Slowloris DDoS tool used by Anonymous hacked to include Zeus trojan - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/slowloris-ddos-tool-used-by-anonymous-hacked-to-include-zeus-trojan.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
sc00ter
Original article posted yesterday:
[http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/anonymous-
supporters-t...](http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/anonymous-supporters-
tricked-installing-zeus-trojan)

------
count
Welcome to plausible deniability city, population: Anonymous.

------
Tim-Boss
Has anyone considered that maybe a police/intelligence agency may have had a
hand in this? I'd hope they would need a warrant of some kind, but uh....

------
getsat
People tricked into installing malware, news at 11.

See also: the entire history of PPV advertising.

